# Suggestions for serving at fete



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

As the local coffee expert  ....I've been asked to supply and serve coffee/tea etc.at a charity summer fete. It's not something I've done before so any suggestions on how to go about this would be welcome.

The equipment I have is the following;

Behmor brazen filter machine (1.1 litre)

2x 1.5 litre bunn flasks

Santos 01 grinder

300ml double walled paper coffee cups

Hardwired boiler in kitchen area

I guess there will be 2-300 people attending throughout the day, could be more could be less.

The plan so far is to pre-brew enough black coffee to fill the serving flasks and when one is empty grind more beans, fire up the brazen and top up throughout the day. Milk and sugar self service.

For tea i was thinking of serving a half decent teabag in the cup+ hot water+ optional biscuits...easy enough.

As for coffee, I'll probably use ashbeck or filtered water as I do at home. I'm indecisive on which single origin filter brew bean to use. One that will impress the average coffee drinker and please as many as possible.

What do you think? Costa rican? Kenyan?

Also, how much should i be charging per cup? Bearing in mind it will be advertised as speciality coffee, proceeds to charity. Is there is anything else I should consider?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Nailed it. I would reconsider a Kenyan though, as this year they are pricey and not everyone will necessarily enjoy it. I'd consider a decent Brazil or Guat that'll make the discerning crowd go 'noice' and the heathens not complain about fruitiness in their 'milky sugary slop'.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Scotford said:


> Nailed it. I would reconsider a Kenyan though, as this year they are pricey and not everyone will necessarily enjoy it. I'd consider a decent Brazil or Guat that'll make the discerning crowd go 'noice' and the heathens not complain about fruitiness in their 'milky sugary slop'.


My friend couldn't understand why I was miffed she put milk and sugar in a v60 cup I made her. "I like coffee with milk and sugar!"

I'd go for something that's a chocolatey sort of bean probably, my not-obsessed friends tend to think if it's a chocolatey vibe, it's a great coffee. That works well with or without milk whereas floral or funky can be a bit weird. Rave usually have something that'll fit the bill, I quite liked the Columbian Suarez of theirs last year as a nice chocolatey, sweet coffee with milk, and it's not awfully expensive.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

play it safe and pick an easier drinking crowd pleaser - Brazil or Colombian.

think your setup is pretty sensible.

maybe consider doing a few batches of chilled coffee as well, that way you can make some in advance to help take the pressure off.


----------

